# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  5 katësh

## DiamondRing

Di ndonjeri te me thote ku mund te gjej per te luajtur lojen 5 katsh on-line..e di qe eshte e pamundur mgjt po provoj njehere se me ka marr malli me lujt..bye

----------


## ERMONA

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh

----------


## Noerti

http://games.yahoo.com Pasi te jesh i Regjistruar.

----------


## smokkie

Ka 5 katesh ne yahoo?????? edhe si  thuhet ne anglisht?

----------


## Frenku-007

Hi,

Loja 5-Kateshe nuk eshte programuar akoma qe ajo te luhet on-line, por eshte ne programim e siper. N.q.se doni te luani me komjuter shkarkojeni ate nga faqja ime e internetit www.nonstoptranslator.de. Kjo Loje eshte programuar nga une.
Ne te ardhmen kjo do te programohet per Network (karter Komjutera ne te njejtin Network) dhe Online (nga e gjithe bota). 

Te pershendet Frenkuu-007

----------


## bicjani

Ene tashi do luajme 5 katsh ne.Po si do luhet.Duhet te bohen patjeter 4 vete apo do luhet me komp.

----------


## Frenku-007

n.q.se e keni fjalen per Lojen 5-kateshe te shkarkuar nga faqja www.nonstoptranslator.de ateher ajo luhet me kompjuter. Loja on-line nuk eshte programuar akoma.

Faleminderit

----------


## EuroStar1

Kjo nuk po bon me lujt mer, thot shkarko trial, ku ta gjejm full ket 5 katsh mer se sharrum me e bo nje dor.Aman mor vec shpejt

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Në Anglisht thuhet *Hearts* më duket.

http://www.facebook.com/search/?post...derrmac?ref=ts

http://www.facebook.com/derrmac?ref=...8749421&ref=ts

----------


## EuroStar1

> n.q.se e keni fjalen per Lojen 5-kateshe te shkarkuar nga faqja www.nonstoptranslator.de ateher ajo luhet me kompjuter. Loja on-line nuk eshte programuar akoma.
> 
> Faleminderit


E o frenku, po me ket loj lunke menc mer  :Mos:   Vetem derra cupa dhe asa po te bikan kur shperndahen letrat  :xx:  Vetem ai beni na qeka kampion reeeeee   :kryqezohen:   Un per vete nuk e blej ket loje As nje her nuk kam fituar, letrat me bien gjithmon te keqia ose me mir te them te tmerrshme

----------


## Frenku-007

Pershendetje EuroStar1,

faleminderit per komentin qe keni dhene ne kete forum tek kjo teme . Se si ndahen letrat ne nje loje nuk mund ta percaktoj une. Ne lojen pesekateshe gjendet nje procedure qe perzien letrat. Megjithate, une do vendos edhe nje procedure tjeter qe shikon se ku kane rene letrat dhe perzien letrat edhe nje here me shume. Kur ta mbaroj do te te njoftoj. 

Ndihma se si luhet Pesekateshi gjendet ne kete link: http://www.nonstoptranslator.de/help/Ndihma.pdf

nga Frenku-007 
Loja pesekateshe  www.nonstoptranslator.de

----------


## EuroStar1

O Frenku, mos ma merr per keq vllai, se per mu 10 eruo nuk jan asigjo per ate loj te bukur,une e shkarkova trial dhe e provova te pakten 30 here dhe mu donte ta rifilloja lojen e te njejtit kat mbi 4 ose 5 here qe te me dilnin disi letrat , sic eshkrujta dhe me lart vetm cupa derra asa , nuk ka bo vaki noj her te ndahen letrat ne cdo kat dhe te bijen letrat kaq te poshtra, ja nje here po ja falim , ja dy here po ja falim ja edhe tre her edhe kater here, po jo te gjitha katet dhe te gjith peskateshat mor burr i dheut.Hajt ishalla po e rregulloni kete problem se mezi pres me e ble.Ju lumt si sfond ishte i papare shum bukur, nuk ka nevoj fare per ndryshime. Pershendetje

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

http://vex.net/

----------


## Station

> O Frenku, mos ma merr per keq vllai, se per mu 10 eruo nuk jan asigjo per ate loj te bukur,une e shkarkova trial dhe e provova te pakten 30 here dhe mu donte ta rifilloja lojen e te njejtit kat mbi 4 ose 5 here qe te me dilnin disi letrat , sic eshkrujta dhe me lart vetm cupa derra asa , nuk ka bo vaki noj her te ndahen letrat ne cdo kat dhe te bijen letrat kaq te poshtra, ja nje here po ja falim , ja dy here po ja falim ja edhe tre her edhe kater here, po jo te gjitha katet dhe te gjith peskateshat mor burr i dheut.Hajt ishalla po e rregulloni kete problem se mezi pres me e ble.Ju lumt si sfond ishte i papare shum bukur, nuk ka nevoj fare per ndryshime. Pershendetje


Jam plotesisht dakort me ato qe shkruan, ndarja e letrave eshte shum e pa drejte, rradha e te luajturit eshte shpesh here gabim, nje dore letra (pamvaresisht se ç'mbajne brenda) nuk eshte e llogaritur +2.
Loja e Derrit maç dhe loja e shtatave behen per ç'do kat dhe kur mbarojne 5 katet llogaritet shuma.
Sidoqoft programi eshte llogaritur ne menyre te tille qe personi qe luan te mos fitoj asnjeher.
Pershendetje autoreve nese e rishikoni besoj se do jet e suksesshme nese jo ateher ajo nuk ka interes te luhet.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Jam plotesisht dakort me ato qe shkruan, ndarja e letrave eshte shum e pa drejte, rradha e te luajturit eshte shpesh here gabim, nje dore letra (pamvaresisht se ç'mbajne brenda) nuk eshte e llogaritur +2.
> Loja e Derrit maç dhe loja e shtatave behen per ç'do kat dhe kur mbarojne 5 katet llogaritet shuma.
> Sidoqoft programi eshte llogaritur ne menyre te tille qe personi qe luan te mos fitoj asnjeher.
> Pershendetje autoreve nese e rishikoni besoj se do jet e suksesshme nese jo ateher ajo nuk ka interes te luhet.


Po ke te drejte, kam harruar ti shtoj edhe keto qe ti ke shkruar, por do shtoja edhe rrezultatin e cdo kati nuk eshte i sakt perfshi edhe rezultatin perfundimtar, Ndersa tek loja e shtatave kur i ndan letrat ka raste qe nuk te ndodhet shtat dhe te detyron te marresh leter tek tjetri qe ne doren e pare (kjo ndodh ne disa raste)

----------


## Frenku-007

> Jam plotesisht dakort me ato qe shkruan, ndarja e letrave eshte shum e pa drejte, rradha e te luajturit eshte shpesh here gabim, nje dore letra (pamvaresisht se ç'mbajne brenda) nuk eshte e llogaritur +2.
> Loja e Derrit maç dhe loja e shtatave behen per ç'do kat dhe kur mbarojne 5 katet llogaritet shuma.
> Sidoqoft programi eshte llogaritur ne menyre te tille qe personi qe luan te mos fitoj asnjeher.
> Pershendetje autoreve nese e rishikoni besoj se do jet e suksesshme nese jo ateher ajo nuk ka interes te luhet.


# Citat nga Station "ndarja e letrave eshte shum e pa drejte" - ashtu sic thash edhe ne komentin me siper ndarja e letrave do te rishikohet.

# Citat nga Station "rradha e te luajturit eshte shpesh here gabim" - ne fillim ai qe ka 2 Spathi hap lojen, pastaj hap lojen ai qe fiton katin (pres surgjerime).

# Citat nga Stationi "nje dore letra (pamvaresisht se ç'mbajne brenda) nuk eshte e llogaritur +2" - ne ndihmen.pdf qe kam dhene Linkun me siper thuhet:
Një lojë Derri ka gjithsej -32 pikë, të cilat janë të shpërndara sipas marrjes së duarve tek lojtarët.
------------------------------------
Pikët në lojën e Derrit: 
 ♣  Çdo letër Spathi ka +2 pikë, kurse Qupa spathi vetë ka-4 pikë. Një 
     dorë spathi ka +2 pikë (katër letra spathi pa Qupën spathi).
 ♠  Çdo letër Maç ka +2 pikë, kurse Qupa maç vetë ka -4 pikë dhe Derri  
     vete  maç ka -16 pikë. Një dorë spathi ka +2 pikë (katër letra maç  
     pa Qupën dhe Derrin maç). 
 ♦  Çdo letër Karro ka +2 pikë, kurse Qupa karro vetë ka -4 pikë. Një 
     dorë spathi ka +2 pikë (katër letra  karro pa Qupën karro). 
 ♥  Çdo letër Kup ka -2 pikë, kurse Qupa kup vetë ka -6 pike. Një dorë  
     Kub ka -6 pike (katër letra kup pa Qupën kup).
--------------------------------------

Perjashtime:
----------------
1-  Nëse në dorën Spathi gjenden 3 letra spathi (në ketë rast pa Qupën spathi)
     dhe një letër Kub (jo Qupa Kub) atëherë dora është 0 pikë; mbledhja e pikëve 
     bëhet në ketë mënyrë: Dora spathi ka +2 pikë, letra Kub ka -2 pikë =  0 pikë.
2-  Një dorë spathi me Qupën spathi ka -2 pikë (dora +2 pikë, Qupa -4 pikë).
3-  Një dorë Maç me Derrin Maç ka -14 pikë (dora +2 pikë plus, derri maç -16 pikë).
     Nëse në këtë dorë eshte hedhur edhe Qupa Maç atëherë dara ka -18 pikë 
     (dora +2 pikë, Derri maç -16 pikë, Qupa Mac -4 pikë).
4-  Një dorë Kub me Qupën Kub ka -12 pikë (dora -6 pikë, Qupa kub -6 pikë).
5 - Një dorë Kub (pa Qupen Kub) por me Derrin Maç ka -22 pikë (dora -6 pikë, 
     Derri Maç -16 pikë).

# Citat nga Station "Loja e Derrit maç dhe loja e shtatave behen per ç'do kat dhe kur mbarojne 5 katet llogaritet shuma" - ashtu sic e kam mesuar une dhe sic thot edhe emri i lojes (5-Katesh) ne fillim behen 4 duart e derrit dhe ne fund behet loja e shtatave.

Faleminderit !

----------


## EuroStar1

ESHTE VETEM DORA E PARE DHE VLERSOJE VETE RREZULTATET QE PARAQET. ( lART - NDERSA POSHTE 64 )

NDERSA KY BENI MA HOQI TRURIN VETEM FITORE ASNJE LETER E KEQE

----------


## 5katesh

> Di ndonjeri te me thote ku mund te gjej per te luajtur lojen 5 katsh on-line..e di qe eshte e pamundur mgjt po provoj njehere se me ka marr malli me lujt..bye


Mund te luash ketu:

http://www.lojrameletra.com

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ma shpifi ai Player 2,s po e mund dot njëherë.Sa i ecën...

----------


## KOD

E paske bo Benin me CLK-n e funit . Spaska bir none tja mori lojen. U bona 2 or .

----------

